# Favorite Jar for January 2015



## jarsnstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm hoping to revive the "favorite jar" category, I still want to see your favorites. To start out the new year, I'm showing this unembossed, clear, slightly stained, not much to look at half pint jar.  What I like about it is that it has a ground lip, a lot of bubbles, and a midget lid fits perfectly - making my set of 3 Mason's Patent jars into a set of 4 - and it's cute.  I'm showing it in the company of the other 3 jars so you get an idea of perspective.  -Tammy


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 9, 2015)

Very nice jars Tammy !  I don't have a lot of jars and I guess this is not technically a jar but it is my favorite. Sadly it needs a lid I can't find.  Joy minnow trap ! 
[attachment=image(QI).jpg]
[attachment=image(UK).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2015)

So  I have two Minnow 'traps in NY and no extra lid.  Try David Rittenhouse in Indiana. His phone is 765-468-8091      RED M.


----------



## deenodean (Jan 23, 2015)

That minnow trap is cool.Here is my pick for the month. It is a clear quart nothing jar embossed Mid West, Canadian Made. What I like about this one is the Maple Leaf lid that came with it. Too bad it has a little chip out of it but this is the 1st one I have ever seen.[attachment=IMG_3416.JPG] [attachment=IMG_3414.JPG] [attachment=IMG_3417.JPG]


----------



## BottleDragon (Nov 22, 2018)

I dug one of those lids yesterday... wondered what it came from.<br>


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 22, 2018)

I've never seen one of those Maple Leaf lids before, not on any of the Mid West jars I've seen.  I wonder if that's what it originally went to or if it's from something else.  Can't think of any more obvious contenders though, I don't know of any jars with maple leafs on them.


----------



## coreya (Nov 23, 2018)

The original Mid West jars came with a glass insert with an M in a circle and the maple leaf insert is listed as a replacement. At least according to the references I have.


----------

